# 19 лет, сколиоз 2 степени, ВСД, мушки перед глазами



## Vladislav95 (3 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте! У меня уже около 2 лет "летают мушки" прозрачно-черного цвета перед глазами. Их несколько, одну в левом глазу видно постоянно, а остальные только на белом светлом фоне. Эти мушки двигаются когда я смотрю в одну сторону, потом в другую. "Умные врачи" 2 года назад на осмотре в техникуме сказали что это нормально, так как на севере практически у всех внутричерепное давление (я из г. Надыма, ЯНАО). И вот недавно я пошел к окулисту, он думал что у меня деструкция стекловидного тела, но осмотрев глаза ничего не обнаружил. Выписал мне капли Тауфон и Квинакс, а также дал направление к неврологу. Я сходил к неврологу и он мне поставил диагноз ВСД, сказал что в шейном отделе у меня идет спазм (слабые мышцы) и из за этого появились эти "мушки", и что их никак не удастся вылечить. Вообщем назначил мне уколы - 2 внутримышечно и 1 внутривенно. Названия не помню всех, только одного лекарства запомнил - Мильгамма. После курса уколов (10 дней) каких то улучшений я не почувствовал. Сейчас нахожусь в г. Тюмени и думаю сходить к врачу, узнать точный диагноз и возможно вылечить эти "мушки" или хотя бы уменьшить их количество. Подскажите правильно ли невролог поставил мне диагноз и к какому врачу мне сейчас обратится в г. Тюмени?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2014)

К окулисту. 
Мушек перед глазами из-за позвоночника не бывает.


----------



## Vladislav95 (4 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К окулисту.
> Мушек перед глазами из-за позвоночника не бывает.


Спасибо. А вообще эти "мушки" лечатся? Просто везде в интернете пишут, что они на всю жизнь остаются...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2014)

Есть и есть, главное чтобы не нарастали.


----------



## Vladislav95 (8 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть и есть, главное чтобы не нарастали.


Здравствуйте! Вообщем сходил я к офтальмологу в ВИЗУС-1 в г. Тюмени, мне сделали диагностику компьютерную глаз и потом я уже попал на консультацию к офтальмологу, но почему то у врача был бейджик с надписью "невролог". Она осмотрела мне глаза и сказала, что у меня деструкция стекловидного вещества. Сказала что ничего страшного нет в этом и назначила капли "Эмоксипин" каждый день в течении месяца по 1 капле в каждый глаз на протяжении 30 минут каждые 5 минут. Сказала что нужно проходить курс этих капель 2 раза в год. Также посоветовала сходить к остеопату на счет того что у меня болит голова иногда и что у меня сколиоз.

P.S. вы можете сказать хорошие ли это капли и какие рекомендации нужно соблюдать при деструкции стекловидного вещества? можно ли вылечить эти мушки? и стоит ли идти по совету невролога к остеопату?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Окт 2014)

Владислав, как бы Вам остеопат новых проблем не добавил...
Если идти, то только к проверенному. И почему сразу к остеопату? 
Лучше к мануальному терапевту, но только чтобы за шею не дёргал, а то новые проблемы будут точно - проверено на себе!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К окулисту.
> Мушек перед глазами из-за позвоночника не бывает.


Бывают! Но при поворотах шеи, если есть унковертебральный неоартроз и экстравазальная компрессия ПА.


Vladislav95 написал(а):


> стоит ли идти по совету невролога к остеопату?


В России такой специалист пока называется мануальный терапевт. Стоит, если найдете квалифицированного. Рентген шеи и УЗИ сосудов брахеоцефальной области надо сделать обязательно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Бывают! Но при поворотах шеи, если есть унковертебральный неоартроз и экстравазальная компрессия ПА.


Какая анатомическая связь и в каком учебнике.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какая анатомическая связь и в каком учебнике.


Связь самая непосредственная. Артроз сопровождается остеофитом, который упирается в ПА и искривляет ее. Пару раз попадалась соответствующая картинка на МРТ. "Экстравазальная компрессия" - именно этим остеофитом. А монографию, как вспомню, пришлю в личку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2014)

И как позвоночная артерия вызывает "мушки в глазах?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И как позвоночная артерия вызывает "мушки в глазах?


Зрительный анализатор кровоснабжается из ПА. Особенно у лиц с незамкнутым Велизиевым кругом.


----------



## Lari (15 Окт 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> ..."Экстравазальная компрессия" - именно этим остеофитом. А монографию, как вспомню, пришлю в личку.



_*И нам, форумчанам, покажите, пожалуйста, монографию, т.к. это актуально.*_


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Окт 2014)

Lari написал(а):


> _*И нам, форумчанам, покажите, пожалуйста, монографию, т.к. это актуально.*_


Лицам без медобразования такое чтиво противопоказано по медицинским соображениям.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Зрительный анализатор кровоснабжается из ПА. Особенно у лиц с незамкнутым Велизиевым кругом.


Предполагать конечно можно.
Но тогда будут превалировать мозжечковые нарушения в первую очередь, и выпадать целые поля зрения, а не точечно  несколько палочек и колбочек, и соответствующих нервов идущих от них к корковый зонам.
Хотя, все возможно в подлунном мире.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (16 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> выпадать целые поля зрения


Поля зрения, как заверяет меня наш окулист, как раз выпадают из-за проподниковых проблем и проблем палочек и колбочек (сиречь макулы). А вот при минимальных нарушениях кровоснабжения большая часть пациентов отмечает мелькание мушек перед глазами, потом наступают переходищие головокружения и прочее, что характерно для синдрома ВБН. 
Каюсь, перелопатив свой обширный библиографический архив, обзвонив коллег так и не нашел нужной книги. А она есть...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Окт 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А вот при минимальных нарушениях кровоснабжения большая часть пациентов отмечает мелькание мушек перед глазами


Леонид Михайлович, а если, как в моём случае, эти мушки постоянно лет с 15 мелькают, то возможно, что тоже синдром ВБН? Если я пройду УВТ на мышцы шеи, может, мушек меньше будет? 
В прошлом году неожиданно упала в автобусе )), потому как водитель очень резко затормозил, и практически все, кто стоял, оказались на полу, и эти несчастные мушки усилили свою активность, немного поменяли локализацию, и иногда весьма сильно достают. Возможно, произошло сотрясение в структурах глазного яблока?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (16 Окт 2014)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> ...тоже синдром ВБН?...


Не факт. Надо обследоваться.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Окт 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Надо обследоваться.


Леонид Михайлович, не могли бы подсказать - какие обследования можно сделать? 
УЗИ артерий и вен головы и шеи?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Окт 2014)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Леонид Михайлович, не могли бы подсказать - какие обследования можно сделать?
> УЗИ артерий и вен головы и шеи?


УЗТ сосудов брахеоцефальной области.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Окт 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> УЗТ сосудов брахеоцефальной области.


Спасибо!


----------



## Дмитрий Бородин (23 Дек 2014)

как у меня случилось что то в шее ,так и мушки в глазах ,и мерцают лампочки,фары машин,светофоры,и в ушах звенит,и давление ,и таха и прочая фигня ,после курса лечения правки шеи на 50 % легче ,но хочется до конца быть здоровым,врачи говорят дело в атланте и аксисе ,блок сустава с права в атланте ,+ подвывих атланта и аксиса ,различные мышечные блоки ,что то там с сухожилиями из за этого тоже  ,хожу потихоньку лечусь .Так что мушки от сосудов и компрессии па могут быть .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2014)

При второй степени сколиоза у не может не быть "подвывиха" в Атланте.


----------



## mailfort (26 Янв 2019)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Связь самая непосредственная. Артроз сопровождается остеофитом, который упирается в ПА и искривляет ее. Пару раз попадалась соответствующая картинка на МРТ. "Экстравазальная компрессия" - именно этим остеофитом. А монографию, как вспомню, пришлю в личку.


 Леонид Михайлович! Когда произошла беда с шеей и я стала лежачей , У меня моментально выпали поля зрения в обеих глазах и через примерно может месяц началось искривление предметов и пространства (искривление немного отличается на левый и правый), плинтус прям в лыжу заворачивается. да, мушки тоже появились, когда двигаешь глазами - они плавают.
Это обратимо?
Еще зрение стало как бы мерцательным (вот как лампы дневного света частотного мигают).
Это проблемы с мозжечком?
Окулист посмотреть не может (только лампой в глаза светил) т.к. на аппарате окт надо в сидячем состоянии смотреть, а я 8,месяц лежачая, встать не могу из-за сильного головокружения и происходящей катастрофы в мозге при попытке вертикализации или даже, чтоб меня приподнял и на неск. см от подушки. Даже поворот на бок вызывал катастрофу (сейчас неск минут могу лежать на боках).
Зрачки сместились с центра радужек в верхний внутренний угол!

>УЗТ сосудов брахеоцефальной области
Это и есть дуплексное сканирование?

Забыла добавить. При движении глазами в лев.глазу идут вспышки молнии (только при движении и только если есть свет), в темноте нету.
При положении глаз влево - зрение на лев.глаз ухудшается (когда смотришь прямо, то не так смутно видно). Что это может быть?


----------



## AleksSeich (26 Янв 2019)

У меня мушки в левом глазу появились одновременно с периодическими болями в шее слева на уровне кранивертебрального перехода, переходящие на левую сторону головы, включая глаз. Хуже не становится, живу с этим лет десять уже. По снимкам - есть и подвывих с1 вправо и соответственно сколиоз, по УЗИ снижение кровотока ПА слева на 30% (при повороте головы вправо). Считаю, связь мушек с шеей вполне реальна.


----------

